# 2nd miscarriage in 3 months... advice?



## mariooch (Aug 22, 2011)

In May we lost a pregnancy 12 weeks in and today I am loosing another after just 5 weeks, with low end of normal tsh. Could this be because of the hashi's or does it seem to be something else? If it sounds like the hashi's is still playing a role WHAT do I do???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mariooch said:


> In May we lost a pregnancy 12 weeks in and today I am loosing another after just 5 weeks, with low end of normal tsh. Could this be because of the hashi's or does it seem to be something else? If it sounds like the hashi's is still playing a role WHAT do I do???


So so sorry for your loss! Oh, dear!

We will need some medical history re your thyroid? Have you had any thyroid labs done such as those listed below?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO{Thyroid Peroxidase Ab}, (antimicrosomal antibodies, http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Welcome and once again, I am sorry for yours and your husband's loss!


----------



## mariooch (Aug 22, 2011)

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's nearly 1.5 years ago, after having a baby. Unfortunately I only have access to a community clinic for testing/treatment so both of those are quite limited. The only tests I ever get are TSH, T4, & 
T3. I once asked for my anitbody (peroxidase) test to be run and the nurse I see told me that would tell them nothing.

With the first miscarriage my levels were "normal" as they said, I never thought to get absolute numbers from them. With this pregnancy my TSH was .08 on a .04-4 scale, so very low. I don't think they ran any T4 or T3 for this pregnancy though.


----------



## kangar00_paw (Aug 26, 2011)

mariooch said:


> In May we lost a pregnancy 12 weeks in and today I am loosing another after just 5 weeks, with low end of normal tsh. Could this be because of the hashi's or does it seem to be something else? If it sounds like the hashi's is still playing a role WHAT do I do???


I am so terribly sorry about your loss! Hugs 
I was diagnosed with Hashi's in 2008 and have rebuilt my lifestyle with the hope of retaining optimum health. We want to start a family later this year, and unfortunately miscarriage is always at the back of my mind due to the link with autoimmune conditions.

Have you read, "Eat Right for your Blood Type" or "Eat Right for your Baby"? As a vegan, I eliminated all the things I shouldn't have (B) but it took me another 2 years to finally eat meat after nearly 20 years. Honestly, as much as I don't want to admit it, I feel great and constitutionally stronger. My antibodies have also reduced considerably.

It's only a suggestion and I wish you and your family only the very best.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kangar00_paw said:


> I am so terribly sorry about your loss! Hugs
> I was diagnosed with Hashi's in 2008 and have rebuilt my lifestyle with the hope of retaining optimum health. We want to start a family later this year, and unfortunately miscarriage is always at the back of my mind due to the link with autoimmune conditions.
> 
> Have you read, "Eat Right for your Blood Type" or "Eat Right for your Baby"? As a vegan, I eliminated all the things I shouldn't have (B) but it took me another 2 years to finally eat meat after nearly 20 years. Honestly, as much as I don't want to admit it, I feel great and constitutionally stronger. My antibodies have also reduced considerably.
> ...


Welcome to the board!


----------

